# Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux



## TempestX1 (13. Dezember 2013)

*Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Die Landeshauptstadt München hat, zehn Jahre nach der offiziellen Ankündigung, nun ihre geplanten 14.800 PC-Arbeitsplätze von Microsoft Windows auf Linux migriert.

Das von der Stadtverwaltung geplante Projekt wurde 2003 beschlossen, da der Support von Windows NT 4 zu Ende ging.
Unter Abwegung der Kosten für ein Windows Upgrade oder einer Migration zu Linux hat man sich für letztere Entschieden. 
Eine kleine Testphase lief bis August 2006 und war erfreulich positiv, so das daraufhin die komplette Migration gestartet wurde. 

Laut offizieller Hochrechnung der Stadtverwaltung konnte durch den Wechsel zu Linux ca. 10 Millionen Euro gespart werden, 
im Gegensatz zum Wechsel zu einem neueren Windows. Microsoft finanzierte daraufhin eine HP Studie welche das Gegenteil aussagte, so sei sogar von Mehrkosten von 60 Millionen Euro die Rede durch den Wechsel von Linux und führt an das eine Migration zu Windows günstiger wäre.
Die Stadtverwaltung München widersprach der Studie von HP.
Steve Ballmer selbst ist 2003 nach München gereist um die Stadverwaltung für eine Migration zu einem neuen Windows zu überzeugen, die Stadtverwaltung lehnte dies aber ab.

Als Distribution für LiMux kommt ein eigens angepasstest Ubuntu zum Einsatz, für die Officeaufgaben OpenOffice und LibreOffice mit einem eigens entwickelten Tool namens WollMux. Zudem wurde in der Zeit einige Software selbst entwickelt und als OpenSource veröffentlicht.
Vorallem die durch den Wechsel gewonnene Unabhängigkeit von Herstellern sieht das Projekt als deutlichen Pluspunkt.


*Mehr Infos und Quellen*
München schließt Linux-Migration ab - Pro-Linux
Münchner IT-Blog
Linux in München: Alle Rechner sind migriert | heise online


----------



## Yassen (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Selten so eine schlaue Stadt gesehen 
Mal sehen was aus Linux wird


----------



## Niza (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Mehrkosten ?

Linux ist doch Kostenlos.

Ich glaube Microsoft gehen die Agumente aus.

oder irre ich mich etwa ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

München hat jetzt eine Vorbildstellung inne, ich hoffe sehr das dies schnell andere wahrnehmen und sich ein Beispiel nehmen.
Natürlich ist Linux und generell freie Software auf lange Sicht günstiger, das was die Kritiker immer bemängeln ist die Übergangszeit die relativ viel kostet durch Anpassungen, das Argument sich aber schnell in Wohlgefallen auflöst da man keine Mehrkosten mehr hat durch kostenpflichtige Updates eines Geldgierigen Unternehmens.


----------



## kingkoolkris (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

die armen mitarbeiter ^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5959184 schrieb:
			
		

> München hat jetzt eine Vorbildstellung inne, ich hoffe sehr das dies schnell andere wahrnehmen und sich ein Beispiel nehmen.
> Natürlich ist Linux und generell freie Software auf lange Sicht günstiger, das was die Kritiker immer bemängeln ist die Übergangszeit die relativ viel kostet durch Anpassungen, das Argument sich aber schnell in Wohlgefallen auflöst da man keine Mehrkosten mehr hat durch kostenpflichtige Updates eines Geldgierigen Unternehmens.


 Jop, man muss sich umgewöhnen. 

Das das von so einem alten Win auf Win8 aber viel schneller geht als auf Linux bezweifel ich mal.
Dafür ist man danach dann unabhängig und spart sich dauerhaft die Lizenzkosten.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



> Mehrkosten ?
> 
> Linux ist doch Kostenlos.
> 
> ...



jain

du must überlegen was für Menschen in der Stadtverwaltung mit den Rechnern dort arbeiten.
Ich denke mal zum größten Teil sind das Leute die nicht aus der Generation stammen die mit dem PC groß geworden sind.
Sprich: Hier werden Schulungsmaßnahmen von Nöten sein um die Mitarbeiter mit der Systemumgebung von Ubuntu vertraut zu machen.
Und Schulungen sind sau Teuer.
Dazu kommen angepasste Programmpakete für diverse Verwaltungsaufgaben, welche auf einer neueren Windowsumgebung wahrscheinlich weiter genutzt werden könnten.

Es wird zeit bentigen um festzustellen ob sich der Wandel wirklich gelohnt hat.


----------



## rabe08 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Niza schrieb:


> Mehrkosten ?
> 
> Linux ist doch Kostenlos.
> 
> ...


 
Linux ist kostenlos. Aber überleg mal: wie lange dauert es, bis Du Deinen PC neu aufgesetzt hast, bis Du wirklich Deine Arbeitsumgebung fertig hast? Wenn Du das fertig hast, ziehst Du ein Image und installierst das auf 14.800 PCs. Ich denke, Du siehst den Punkt. Das kostet Arbeitszeit = Geld. Dann mußt Du die 14.800 User dazu noch Schulen. Sagen wir mal ganz sparsam jeden Mitarbeiter 2 mal 4 Stunden. Natürlich ist das Arbeitszeit, die bezahlt wird. Setzen wir mal ganz niedrig 20 Euro pro Arbeitsstunde an. Also alleine für die Schulungszeit bezahlst Du 2 x 4 x 20 x 14800 = 2,368 Millionen Euro Gehalt an Deine Mitarbeiter. Als Anbieter würde ich für eine Schulung von 16 Mitarbeitern an PCs für 4 Stunden mindestens 600 Euro nehmen - unter der Voraussetzung das der Schulungsraum inkl. PCs gestellt wird und ich zumindest einen großen Brocken des Schulungskuchen bekomme. Also 14.800 Mitarbeiter geteilt durch 16 pro Kurs mal 600 pro 4-Stunden-Kurs mal 2 Kurse pro Mitarbeiter macht 1,11 Millionen Euro. 

Achso, nochmal zu den Images, ich schätze grob ab die haben 3 Standard-Images gemacht plus einige Spezialimages. Alleine für die Audits plus erarbeiten wer braucht was und assemblieren der images - nur auf dem Papier, das echte erstellen ist dann trivial - würde ich bei 14.800 Arbeitsplätzen einen guten sechsstelligen Betrag ansetzen. 

und so weiter


----------



## DaStash (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Na dann viel Erfolg. Ich finde libreoffice gut aber für den Geschäftsalltag untauglich, vor allem wenn es um Austausch zu anderen Programmformaten hin und zurück geht. 

MfG


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

* Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*




hallo ich bins bill gates (der rentner)


ich finde das gar nicht lustig


----------



## rabe08 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg. Ich finde libreoffice gut aber für den Geschäftsalltag untauglich, vor allem wenn es um Austausch zu anderen Programmformaten hin und zurück geht.
> 
> MfG


 
Wieso? Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung TeX rules, aber ALLE Standardformate kann libreoffice auch.


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg. Ich finde libreoffice gut aber für den Geschäftsalltag untauglich, vor allem wenn es um Austausch zu anderen Programmformaten hin und zurück geht.
> 
> MfG


 
Von den Ämtern bekomm ich selten was anderes als .pdf zu sehen und wenn die ganze Firma Libreoffice verwenden würde, gibts auch keine Probleme mit dem Dateiformat.


----------



## SaftSpalte (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

wenn linux groß genug ist werden die sicher auch was haben wollen . aber was mich freuen tut ist das der monopol weiter weck geht !

ausserdem was heisst hier umstellung ?  diese sesselpupser auf dem amt sind so langsam an den rechnern ,da kommst es auf effiziens nicht mehr an .
ich sag nur ! agressive 2 finger methode !


----------



## DaStash (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

@rabe

Ja können schon, es gibt aber auch oft Intetpretationsfehler. Schwierig, nach meinen Erfahrungen, ist zum Beispiel  ein Dokument als Briefbogenvorlage aus Word in lo zu öffnen, weiter zu arbeiten und dann in Word wieder zu importieren. Dass funktionier in der Regel nicht reibungslos bis hin zu gar nicht und da sehe ich die größte Schwäche, da viele andere Behörden andere IT nutzen und es bei Datenaustausch  dann zu Problemen kommen kann. Dann ist da auch noch die support Sache. Wer haftet bei Softwarefehlern, die schwerwiegende Folgen haben? Aber egal, die Zeit wird zeigen ob die Zweifel oder positiven Erwatungen gerechtfertigt sind. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Deswegen nimmt dafür die passenden Formate, also zB pdf und nicht den Sch*** den kaum ein Programm öffnen kann.


----------



## DaStash (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Editierbare Briefbogenvorlagen kannst du aber nicht mit PDF umsetzen. 

MfG


----------



## MyArt (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Allein die anpassungen von Linux kosten Tausende Euro. Der Stundenlohn eines guten Programmierers liegt in etwa bei 120€...

Dazu kommen die von SnugglezNRW erwähnten Sachen. Es gibt schon einen Grund warum viele ihre Linux-Server ausmisten. Es gibt halt hier und da Dinge die Windows einfach besser und vor allem einfacher Anbietet.

Schön das Lizenzkosten gespart wurden... Milchmädchenrechnung


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Travel schrieb:


> Allein die anpassungen von Linux kosten Tausende Euro. Der Stundenlohn eines guten Programmierers liegt in etwa bei 120€...
> 
> Dazu kommen die von SnugglezNRW erwähnten Sachen. Es gibt schon einen Grund warum viele ihre Linux-Server ausmisten. Es gibt halt hier und da Dinge die Windows einfach besser und vor allem einfacher Anbietet.
> 
> Schön das Lizenzkosten gespart wurden... Milchmädchenrechnung



Absolut, eine einmalige Umstellung kostet ja auch mehr als regelmäßige Lizenzzahlungen für 14.800 Rechner


----------



## cerbero (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Was bei den Kosten etwas untergeht: auch die Stadt München wird andere / weitere Software benötigen, die wird als Linuxversion vermutlich teurer ausfallen als die standardisierte Windowsversion. Ändert sich aber sicher auch irgendwann, die Masse machts.


----------



## rabe08 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Abductee schrieb:


> Absolut, eine einmalige Umstellung kostet ja auch mehr als regelmäßige Lizenzzahlungen für 14.800 Rechner


 
Hierzu möchte ich ergänzen: Die MS Software Assurance, das ist das Recht, von Deiner lizensierten Software die jeweils aktuellste Version einzusetzen - also Win Vista lizensiert, mit SW-AS 7 legal einsetzen - kostet pro Jahr 29% des Lizenzpreises. Die Software Assurance kann nur nahtlos erfolgen, d.h. auch in Jahren ohne MajorRelease muß bezahlt werden, falls SA gekündigt wird wird, muß späte, wenn man sie wieder will, die Lücke auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## rabe08 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



cerbero schrieb:


> Was bei den Kosten etwas untergeht: auch die Stadt München wird andere / weitere Software benötigen, die wird als Linuxversion vermutlich teurer ausfallen als die standardisierte Windowsversion. Ändert sich aber sicher auch irgendwann, die Masse machts.


 
Was meinst Du damit, mir fällt nicht ein passendes Beispiel ein?


----------



## MyArt (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Abductee schrieb:


> Absolut, eine einmalige Umstellung kostet ja auch mehr als regelmäßige Lizenzzahlungen für 14.800 Rechner


 
Genau, weil ja nie Addons gebraucht wurden in Behörden. 



rabe08 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit, mir fällt nicht ein passendes Beispiel ein?


 
Banken Software... Zum Beispiel. Da gibt es massen von. Ich denke kaum das viele davon Linux unterstützen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Das werden sie aber irgendwann müssen.
Irgendeiner muss nur anfangen und das passiert hier.


----------



## DaStash (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Das ist es doch, man muss gar nichts, warum auch? 
Und gerade bei Banken frage ich mich, wer haftet bei freeware für gravierend Fehler?

MfG


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Bei Banken ist es eigentlich so das die Bank die Software zur Verfügung stellt.
Alternativ lässt man das einfach über den Browser laufen.


----------



## Festplatte (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> die armen mitarbeiter ^^


 
Weil?


----------



## Niza (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Linux ist kostenlos. Aber überleg mal: wie lange dauert es, bis Du Deinen PC neu aufgesetzt hast, bis Du wirklich Deine Arbeitsumgebung fertig hast? Wenn Du das fertig hast, ziehst Du ein Image und installierst das auf 14.800 PCs. Ich denke, Du siehst den Punkt. Das kostet Arbeitszeit = Geld. Dann mußt Du die 14.800 User dazu noch Schulen. Sagen wir mal ganz sparsam jeden Mitarbeiter 2 mal 4 Stunden. Natürlich ist das Arbeitszeit, die bezahlt wird. Setzen wir mal ganz niedrig 20 Euro pro Arbeitsstunde an. Also alleine für die Schulungszeit bezahlst Du 2 x 4 x 20 x 14800 = 2,368 Millionen Euro Gehalt an Deine Mitarbeiter. Als Anbieter würde ich für eine Schulung von 16 Mitarbeitern an PCs für 4 Stunden mindestens 600 Euro nehmen - unter der Voraussetzung das der Schulungsraum inkl. PCs gestellt wird und ich zumindest einen großen Brocken des Schulungskuchen bekomme. Also 14.800 Mitarbeiter geteilt durch 16 pro Kurs mal 600 pro 4-Stunden-Kurs mal 2 Kurse pro Mitarbeiter macht 1,11 Millionen Euro.
> 
> Achso, nochmal zu den Images, ich schätze grob ab die haben 3 Standard-Images gemacht plus einige Spezialimages. Alleine für die Audits plus erarbeiten wer braucht was und assemblieren der images - nur auf dem Papier, das echte erstellen ist dann trivial - würde ich bei 14.800 Arbeitsplätzen einen guten sechsstelligen Betrag ansetzen.
> 
> und so weiter



Nette Erklärung.

Danke hierfür 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## maikeru (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Wieso denken alle das User auf Linux geschult werden müssen? Das einzige was die können müssen ist ein icon anzuklicken. Der komplette Rest ist die Sache der IT.

Eher problematisch ist die Umstellung der Textverarbeitung.

Anwendungen werden meistens für Behörden speziell entwickelt, und solange eine ähnliche Gui verwendet wird ist das den Usern recht egal.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Weil das bei einem solchen IT Wechselb völlig normal ist. Du darfst das nicht aus deiner Sicht sehen, sondern aus der Sicht eines Dauss. 

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Dezember 2013)

Aus Sicht eines DAUs bräuchten diese aber auch durch den Wechsel von NT zu 7 einige/ein paar Schulungen um mit 7 und neuem MS Office klar zu kommen.


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Für einen Wechsel von Office zu Libreoffice braucht es nicht wirklich eine Schulung. 2-3 Tage und man kennt sich damit aus.
Da war der Wechsel vom alten Office zu der neuen Ribbonoberfläche ein größerer Schritt.
Der Firefox sieht auch gleich aus.
Portierte Programme werden höchstwahrscheinlich auch gleich aussehen.

Der Button fürs Ausschalten sieht zugegeben anders aus, dafür müsste man vermutlich 1-2h Schulung investieren müssen.
Ihr tut ja gerade so als ob man ein IT-Experte sein müsste um mit einem Linux klarzukommen was großteils nur für Office verwendet wird.
Von keinen der betroffenen Beamten wird vermutlich gefordert einen Samba- oder SQL-Server zu betreiben.


----------



## Metalic (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Ich finde es eine super Sache!
Ich glaube auch gar nicht, dass der Umstieg für die Mitarbeiter so schwierig wird. Selbst wenn sie aus der Generation 50+ kommen, mit etwas Übung und Eingewöhnungszeit läuft das. Das sind zum Großteil Beamte die eh den ganzen Tag am Rechner nur 1-2 Aufgaben haben. Das werden die Leute denke ich schnell hinbekommen. 
Wird sowieso kein großer Unterschied zu Windows sein. Wenn man mal durch Ämter spaziert und in die Büros rein schaut. Die Greise die dort vor ihren Rechnern hocken und staub ansetzen (Beamte und Rechner natürlich  ) können selbst auf Windows nur ihre 1-2 Aufgaben. Mehr geht nicht, außer sich Schmuddelbildchen zu laden weil die Ehegattin zu Hause immer aufpasst.


----------



## Atothedrian (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Generell sicher eine gute Sache doch man sollte nicht nur die Seite der User sehen sondern auch die der Admins.
Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Linux genau ist aber bei Windoof kann man alles in Group Policies reglen. 1 Klick Systemsteuerung gesperrt, noch ein klick Proxy Einstellungen festgesetzt. Was ich damit sagen will nach meiner Erfahrung ist Windows für große Umgebungen vokalem besser geeignet weil es viel einfacher zu administrieren ist seien es Einstellungen, Userkonten whatever. Bei mir war jahrelang OpenOffice standard Software inzwischen wurde es von MS Office 2010 abgelöst weil es einfach runder läuft, einen guten Support gibt und mit der restlichen MS Umgebung sauber arbeiten und verwalten lässt. 

In München haben sie dafür offensichtlich eine Lösung gefunden. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass "meine" Umgebung komplett auf Linux umgestellt werden würde würde sich mir der Magen umdrehen. Bei mir wird ein gemischter Betrieb gefahren und ich denke das ist auch die beste Lösung. Es gibt Bereiche da ist Windows ideal, Teile wo ich kein Linux missen möchte, oder Solaris 1a ist.


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Linux klingt ja ganz toll und zumindest ideologisch ist es das ja auch, aber in München wurde zu Beginn einiges nicht bedacht. Im Endeffekt wollte man sich in München von den ausländischen (ließ amerikanischen) Unternehmen abkappen. (Mit Snowden etc. vielleicht auch ne ganz vernünftige Entscheidung) Aber da wurde einiges nicht bedacht...

1) Lizenzkosten: Ja super! Haben sie sich gespart weil sie ihr eigenes Süppchen gekocht haben. Nur haben sie dadurch natürlich mehr kosten an anderer Stelle. Irgendjemand muss ihr Linux ja für sie angepasst haben. Wer? Selbst entwickelt oder wieder eine Drittfirma? Wer übernimmt den Support? Wer versorgt das BS mit Updates? Wer wartet das ganze? Entweder ist man wieder Abhängig von einer Firma, die gerne mal Pleite geht (passiert in solchen Fällen leider wirklich häufig, meistens werden die Firmen größenwahnsinnig weil sie nen festen Vertrag mit ner Stadt haben...) und dann steht man auf einmal da ohne Leute, die das Betriebssystem kennen, oder man macht es halt komplett selbst. Das würde bedeuten das man auf einmal ne riesen IT-Abteilung brauch die ordentlich Geld frisst. Bei Windows ist es da leicht, da schlägt man das Telefonbuch auf und sucht sich eins der tausend Unternehmen aus die Windows-Support liefern und kann dabei den Preis noch gut drücken. Den Luxus gibt es bei eigens entwickelten Linux-Systemen nicht. Die Support-Kosten alleine fressen wahrscheinlich schon die Lizenzkosten komplett auf.

2) Administration: Eh... Viel Spaß! Städte sind von Natur aus hoch heterogene Systeme. Meistens gibts immer nur 1 oder 2 Mitarbeiter die bestimmte Software und Hardware verwenden. Das macht auf Windows schon kein Spaß. Auf Linux dürfte das die Hölle sein außer man hat Leute die echt gerne am Basteln sind und dafür kein Geld haben wollen.

3) Software: Wie gesagt, stark heterogen. Jeder zweite Mitarbeiter braucht seine eigene spezielle Software und Hardware. (Gut... im Schnitt vielleicht weniger wenn man die ganze Verwaltung mit rein nimmt... Aber jeder 4. oder 5. kommt wahrscheinlich hin.) Wo kriegt man die her? Wo kriegt man die Treiber für die Hardware her? Selbst schreiben? Wer macht das?

Dann kommen noch Sachen wie Schulungen etc. dazu und dann wird es einfach verdammt unwahrscheinlich das München weniger bezahlt als zuvor. Einige andere Städte haben schon nen ziemlichen Hals auf München, weil sie sich auf Grund der Linux-Umstellung rühmen, dabei aber scheinbar ihre Zahlen gewaltig schönen.

Ideologisch, und besonders nach der ganzen Snowden Affäre ist der Schritt zu begrüßen. Öffentliche Einrichtungen benutzen öffentliche Software. Das klingt erst einmal sinnig. Finanziell wird es sich aber kaum gelohnt haben. Es sei denn weitere Städte ziehen nach und man erreicht ein gewissen scaling Effekt... Aber hey, es lebe der Föderalismus!


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

1) Das extra angepasst kann vieles bedeuten, das könnte genau so ein Standard-Ubuntu sein wo die Amazon-Werbung rausgenommen wurde oder halt nur ein einziges Hintergrundbild zulässt.

2) Warum sollte man da irgendwas basteln müssen?

3) Spezielle Treiber für die Hardware? Welche sollte das sein was Linux nicht schon fertig mitbringt?

4) Für welchen konkreten Fall sollte ein Bürohengst eine Schulung für einen Linux-Rechner brauchen?
Libreoffice unterscheidet sich nicht so stark von Office das man sich das nicht in wenigen Tagen selbst beigebracht hat.
Davon ganz abgesehen das der Großteil vermutlich eh auf fertige Dokumente zurückgreift.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Ich glaube ihr versteht da etwas falsch. 
Die haben nicht ihre komplett eigene Distribution usw. gemacht. Die haben nur ein Ubuntu (vermutlich die Oberfläche mehr MS-Like) angepasst. Dieses basiert wiederrum auf Debian.
Die müssen auch nicht eigene Treiber schreiben, bei Linux ist die Treiberunterstützung sehr gut. Bis auf ein paar exotische Sachen besser als unter Windows. 
(Debian bzw. seine Ableger laufen bei mir auf meinem PC, meinem Laptop und sogar dem Raspberry Pi. Alles grundverschiedene Hardware, sämtliche Hardware wird von Haus aus unterstützt. Auch die GPU Beschleunigung der GPU im ARM-SoC des Raspberry. Zeig mir mal wo Windows das kann.)
Jemand mir Ahnung von Debian zu finden ist auch nicht schwer.

Die Administration dürfte auch kein Problem werden. Vielleicht nicht ganz so einfach klick-und-fertig wie bei Windows aber dafür am Ende bestimmt besser. Der Admin hat doch fast unendliche Freiheiten.

Je nachdem was der Angestellte tun soll, braucht man auch kaum eine Schulung. Wo er jetzt seinen Brief tippt ist dem doch egal.
Die Umstellung auf Win8 geht bestimmt auch nicht einfacher. 


Aber jetzt das wichtigste:
Die Leute in München, die das entschieden haben sind bestimmt nicht blöd.
Man hatte bis 2006 eine Testphase laufen, man weiß also was auf einen zukommt. Man hatte jetzt 10 Jahre Zeit, die haben das ganze sicher gut durchdacht und und wissen schon was sie da tun und welche Kosten auf sie zukommen werden.
Wenn die am Ende auf "der Wechsel ist alles in allem billiger" kommen, dann wird das schon so sein.


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Und ihr geht davon aus, dass das nur Leute sind, die am OpenOffice sitzen... Das ist falsch. Da gibt es Statiker, die sich bspw. um Brücken kümmern, Stadtplaner, wahrscheinlich muss sich auch jemand um die Flüße kümmern etc. Im allgemeinen hat eine Stadt nen arsch voll Stellen, die stark spezialisiert sind und mit den typischen Bürohengst-Aufgaben wenig zu tun haben. Meistens sind diese Stellen auch nur einfach oder max. zweifach besetzt und die haben alle ihre eigene Peripherie und Anwendungen. (Harware war vielleicht der falsche Begriff. Es geht nicht darum was IM Computer ist, sondern was für Equipment angeschlossen werden soll). Klar, der 0815 Verwaltungsbeamte ist in diesem Fall wohl wenig betroffen. Aber die IT einer Stadt ist sooo viel mehr als ihr euch das gerade vorstellt.

Wie gesagt, viele andere Städte halten München für bekloppt und halten das für ein ideologisches Projekt. Das hat ja durchaus auch seine Berechtigung, aber Finanziell wird sich das nicht lohnen. 

Mit dem Argument "München ist bestimmt nicht blöd" sagst du ja gleichzeitig auch das die anderen Städte blöd sind, die das durchgerechnet haben und zu dem Entschluss gekommen sind, dass sich das absolut nicht lohnt. Und da gibt es einige Städte die diese Überlegungen ebenfalls gemacht haben. Das Projekt in München läuft ja auch schon, wie du sagtest, ein paar Jahre...

München hat sich dazu entschlossen und dann durchgezogen. Ob sich das nun lohnt oder nicht. Nen bisschen so wie der Berliner Flughafen.


----------



## rabe08 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Travel schrieb:


> Banken Software... Zum Beispiel. Da gibt es massen von. Ich denke kaum das viele davon Linux unterstützen.


 
Nö. Bankensoftware = Datenbank, klarer Fall von ist-so. Natürlich läuft das ganze auf einem echten DBS. Also Daten, Struktur, Frontend getrennt. Ich müßte also nur das Frontend anfassen. Ist trivial und schnell gemacht. Die Server lass ich so, wie sie sind. Würden nur Wahnsinnige anders machen


----------



## Dragonix (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



DaStash schrieb:


> @rabe
> 
> Ja können schon, es gibt aber auch oft Intetpretationsfehler. Schwierig, nach meinen Erfahrungen, ist zum Beispiel  ein Dokument als Briefbogenvorlage aus Word in lo zu öffnen, weiter zu arbeiten und dann in Word wieder zu importieren. Dass funktionier in der Regel nicht reibungslos bis hin zu gar nicht und da sehe ich die größte Schwäche, da viele andere Behörden andere IT nutzen und es bei Datenaustausch  dann zu Problemen kommen kann. Dann ist da auch noch die support Sache. Wer haftet bei Softwarefehlern, die schwerwiegende Folgen haben? Aber egal, die Zeit wird zeigen ob die Zweifel oder positiven Erwatungen gerechtfertigt sind.
> 
> MfG


 Das ist aber meine ich ein sehr schlecht gewähltes Beispiel. Dafür brauchst du nichtmal den Umweg über ein anderes Office Paket zu gehen, da reichts mitunter schon, einfach mal eine andere Office Version zu verwenden...


----------



## King_Sony (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



> München hat sich dazu entschlossen und dann durchgezogen. Ob sich das nun lohnt oder nicht. Nen bisschen so wie der Berliner Flughafen.


Man könnte es aber auch als Pilotprojekt sehen. Wenn es in München klappt, können andere Städte bei Erfolg nachziehen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Dragonix schrieb:


> Das ist aber meine ich ein sehr schlecht gewähltes Beispiel. Dafür brauchst du nichtmal den Umweg über ein anderes Office Paket zu gehen, da reichts mitunter schon, einfach mal eine andere Office Version zu verwenden...


Ich wollte nur einer der Schwierigkeiten veranschaulichen, was passieren könnte bei Datenaustausch zwischen Behörden mit unterschiedlichen ITs.

MfG


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Man könnte es aber auch als Pilotprojekt sehen. Wenn es in München klappt, können andere Städte bei Erfolg nachziehen.


 
Natürlich. Dann könnte sich der Umstieg durch die scaling Effekte wieder lohnen, wenn der Support von mehreren getragen wird. So wie Dataport bspw. die IT für die nördlichen Bundesländer übernimmt. Nur hassen sich die Städte und Länder alle gegenseitig. Kooperation wird da schwierig und das bspw. Hamburg anerkennt das München was richtig gemacht hat, seh ich momentan nicht. 

Aber man kann ja hoffen... Wie gesagt, rein ideologisch finde ich den Umstieg auf Open Source äußerst begrüßenswert....


----------



## Polyethylen (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Mich könnte man mit Linux und/oder LibreOffice jagen, nein Danke (ich muss mir wohl doch nochmal überlegen, später mal in einer Behörde arbeiten zu wollen...). 
Aber wenn München meint, umbedingt sparen zu müssen, weil sie anscheinend nichtmal dafür genug Geld haben... solange die mir das nicht aufzwingen, sollen die damit leben


----------



## JPW (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Mich könnte man mit Linux und/oder LibreOffice jagen, nein Danke (ich muss mir wohl doch nochmal überlegen, später mal in einer Behörde arbeiten zu wollen...).
> Aber wenn München meint, umbedingt sparen zu müssen, weil sie anscheinend nichtmal dafür genug Geld haben... solange die mir das nicht aufzwingen, sollen die damit leben


 
Das es noch solche Leute gibt.


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Mich könnte man mit Linux und/oder LibreOffice jagen, nein Danke (ich muss mir wohl doch nochmal überlegen, später mal in einer Behörde arbeiten zu wollen...).


 
 Mach Deine Berufswahl ruhig von der verwendeten Software abhängig, das ist so ziemlich das wichtigste Kriterium! Mit Glück landest Du in einer Bude, die Windows einsetzt aber Dir dann SAP oder MS Access 2002 vorsetzt. 



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Aber wenn München meint, umbedingt sparen zu müssen, weil sie anscheinend nichtmal dafür genug Geld haben... solange die mir das nicht aufzwingen, sollen die damit leben



 Was ist falsch daran Steuergelder zu sparen? Wenn Du irgendwann Steuern zahlst, wirst Du das evtl. anders sehen.


----------



## Polyethylen (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



keinnick schrieb:


> Mach Deine Berufswahl ruhig von der verwendeten Software abhängig, das ist so ziemlich das wichtigste Kriterium! Mit Glück landest Du in einer Bude, die Windows einsetzt aber Dir dann SAP oder MS Access 2002 vorsetzt.


Ich musste gezwungenermaßen mit LibreOffice in der Schule arbeiten. Einfach unschön, wenn man zuhause MS Office gewöhnt ist. Zum Glück muss man Informatik in der 11 nicht weitermachen... Mit Linux könnte ich mich vielleicht noch anfreunden, je nachdem wie nah es an Windows gehalten ist (da gibts wohl viele Möglichkeiten), aber ja, ich würde schon gerne mit (in meinen Augen) gut verwendbarer Software arbeiten wollen.



> Was ist falsch daran Steuergelder zu sparen? Wenn Du irgendwann Steuern zahlst, wirst Du das evtl. anders sehen.


Hm, nicht genug Geld für ein Softwareupgrade haben, aber woanders Gelder in Milliardenhöhe rauswerfen... egal das würde jetzt zu weit führen.


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich musste gezwungenermaßen mit LibreOffice in der Schule arbeiten. Einfach unschön, wenn man zuhause MS Office gewöhnt ist.



Ich "darf" mit Office 2013 arbeiten. Das ist auch alles andere als schön.


----------



## rabe08 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich musste gezwungenermaßen mit LibreOffice in der Schule arbeiten. Einfach unschön, wenn man zuhause MS Office gewöhnt ist. Zum Glück muss man Informatik in der 11 nicht weitermachen... Mit Linux könnte ich mich vielleicht noch anfreunden, je nachdem wie nah es an Windows gehalten ist (da gibts wohl viele Möglichkeiten), aber ja, ich würde schon gerne mit (in meinen Augen) gut verwendbarer Software arbeiten wollen.
> 
> 
> Hm, nicht genug Geld für ein Softwareupgrade haben, aber woanders Gelder in Milliardenhöhe rauswerfen... egal das würde jetzt zu weit führen.


 
ich finde Libre Office nicht schlechter MS Office und ich kenne beide sehr gut - mal am Rand bemerkt: ich habe so ungefährt 1994 (+- 1Jahr) meine erste MS-Office Schulung GEGEBEN 

Man muß sich eben manchmal an andere Sachen heranarbeiten, ich sage absichtlicht andere, nicht besser oder schlechter. Linux ist inzwischen reif für den Desktop. Der riesige Vorteil gegenüber Windows ist, dass es so anpassbar ist. Vom ThinClient bis hin zur Workstation für Rendering, Visualisierung oder Konstruktion, alles geht. Die Hersteller von Profi-Software - ich rede jetzt von Stuff, bei dem die Jahreslizenz 20k€ oder mehr kostet, arbeiten weitestgehend betriebssystemunabhängig. Die sind nicht so bescheuert und schreiben dem Anwender das OS vor. Das OS ist am Ende auch nur ein Werkzeug und kein Bekenntnis.

Auf dem Server redet kaum noch jemand von Windows. MS verkauft einige Pakete, die für Firmen ohne eigene IT-Abteilung interessant sind, aber im ernsthaften Bereich tut sich das niemand an. Gut, MS pumpt Millionen in die Forschung, damit in der Linpac-500-Liste doch noch mal ein Windowsrechner steht, aber ohne die Millionen würde sich das niemand antun.

btw, es gibt exakt einen Grund, warum ich noch Windows einsetze: Gaming. Sonst wäre das längst von all meinen Rechnern runter. Es gibt bessere Alternative. Nicht wg. des OS, ich sehe es wirklich nur als Werkzeug an, sondern wg. des Gesamtpaketes. Wer einmal den Vergleich hatte in einer komplexen Netzwerkumgebung Linux Rechner zu verwalten oder Windowsrechner, weiß, wovon ich rede.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Mich könnte man mit Linux und/oder LibreOffice jagen, nein Danke (ich muss mir wohl doch nochmal überlegen, später mal in einer Behörde arbeiten zu wollen...).
> Aber wenn München meint, umbedingt sparen zu müssen, weil sie anscheinend nichtmal dafür genug Geld haben... solange die mir das nicht aufzwingen, sollen die damit leben


 An dir sieht man gut wie MS Konzept aufgeht.

Die Leute an das eigene Produkt gewöhnen und dann auf deren Faulheit sich umzustellen verlassen.
Was meinst du warum Schulen usw. MS Produkte umsonst bekommen? Doch bestimmt nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe.

Bin ich froh, dass ich in der Schule bisher noch keine (ok fast keine) als "Informatik"-Unterricht getarnte MS-Produktschulung ertragen musst.
Ja, ich bin echt froh, dass ich richtigen Informatikunterricht bekomme. 

Und ja, ich bin auch froh, dass man zumindest hier versucht Steuergelder einzusparen.


----------



## Atothedrian (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Auf dem Server redet kaum noch jemand von Windows. MS verkauft einige Pakete, die für Firmen ohne eigene IT-Abteilung interessant sind, aber im ernsthaften Bereich tut sich das niemand an. Gut, MS pumpt Millionen in die Forschung, damit in der Linpac-500-Liste doch noch mal ein Windowsrechner steht, aber ohne die Millionen würde sich das niemand antun.


 
Also das bei Server kaum noch jemand von MS redet ist eher ein Irrglaube ^^. Es gibt genug Unternehmen, besonder sauch kleinere die MS aktiv einsetzten. In sehr großen Umgebung mit zich tausend User ist Windows einfach kinderleicht zu administrieren. Oder auch wenn ich z,B an einen 10 Mann/Frau Betrieb denke ist es für die meisten leichter mal eben 2 Windows Server aufzusetzten als sich mit Linux abzumühen. Das geht schon dabei los das Windows mehr klickibunti ist und Linux mehr Konsole. Wobei Windows Server Core + Powershell auch ne super sache ist . Aber für ne mehr oder weniger Leien geht Windows GUI sicher leichter von der Hand.

BTW: Was ist das eigentlich für ein Informatik Unterricht mit Office? Meiner sah damals in der 11 so aus: hier habt ihr die Delphie Umgebung nun baut mit mal nen Multimedia Player, anschließend zeichnet ihr mir mit Delphie XYZ. Wenn ihr das nciht könnt gibt es die Hilfe!
Ergo hab ich eher gelernt ein wenig zu Coden als ein Inhaltsverzeichnis bei MS Office zu erstellen.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> BTW: Was ist das eigentlich für ein Informatik Unterricht mit Office? Meiner sah damals in der 11 so aus: hier habt ihr die Delphie Umgebung nun baut mit mal nen Multimedia Player, anschließend zeichnet ihr mir mit Delphie XYZ. Wenn ihr das nciht könnt gibt es die Hilfe!
> Ergo hab ich eher gelernt ein wenig zu Coden als ein Inhaltsverzeichnis bei MS Office zu erstellen.


Das was er meint kann man nicht Informatikunterricht nennen. Er bekommt vermutlich den standard Crap gelernt den es in den meisten Schulen (für nicht Fachinformatiker) zu lernen gibt.
Schreibt einen Text und Formatiert ihn über die MS Office Buttons. Wie benutzt man MS Office.
Macht eine Tabelle in Exel, hier ist die Aufgabe, tippt diese ab.  Wie benutzt man MS Office.
 Macht eine Powerpoint Präsentation, hier ist die Aufgabe, tippt diese ab.  Wie benutzt man MS Office.

Mit Informatik hat das rein garnichts zu tun. Das ist eher eine Schulung wie man MS Produkte nutzt. Da wird weder die Frage gestellt wie das System das macht, was dahinter steckt etc. Das ist nichts anderes als eine GUI Schulung. Oberflächlich bis zum gehtnichtmehr.
Jedenfalls habe ich damals bei fast jedem Informatiklehrer/in bemerkt das die selbst keine Ahnung haben wenn es um Sachen abseits der GUI und MS Produkte ging (und das auch bei verschiedenen Schulen).


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Also das war in der 6. Klasse nannte sich Informatik-Mathe bzw. Informatik-Deutsch oder so und war eigentlich nur rumgeklicke in Exel bzw. Word. Ich habs gehasst, so eine unnötige Zeitverschwendung. 
Und mit Informatik hatte es eben gar nichts zu tun. Das war eine reine Produktschulung von Lehrern die mehr als PC Einschalten und Doppelklick auf Icon nicht können.
(Ich hab immer das Netzwerk deaktiviert und getrollt, wenn die mit der beknackten Schul-Software die Bildschirme nicht mehr sperren konnten.)

Jetzt hab ich (seit der 11.) wie gesagt richtiges Informatik.
Letztes Jahr Logikschaltungen usw. (in Hardware) und Java (in Software), dieses Jahr Assembler und Java.
Das ist schon was gaaanz anderes und hat die Bezeichnung Informatikunterricht auch verdient.


----------



## Rollmops (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Also ich sprech jetzt mal als Angestellter der LHM.. So schlimm wie das hier manche machen ist das LiMux nicht. Allerdings hat die liebe Stadt bei der Hardware der Server leider vergessen zu investieren.. Wären die Server schneller, wäre LiMux deutlich produktiver..

Zu den Programmen die auf Linux nicht laufen: Dafür gibt es VM Software auf den Servern.. Die auch sehr oft verwendet werden.

Cheerio


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die liebe Stadt bei der Hardware der Server leider vergessen zu investieren.. Wären die Server schneller, wäre LiMux deutlich produktiver..



Wie ist das mit den Servern genau gemeint? Wenn es eine Client/Server-Infrastruktur ist, war sie es mit Windows vermutlich vorher auch, oder? Das müsste ja eigentlich gleich langsam bzw. langsamer gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Octabus (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Sehr schlaue Entscheidung der Stadt, auf GNU/Linux und damit auf ein freies Betriebssystem umzusteigen. Die Freiheit und die damit verbundene Unabhängigkeit muss es ja wert sein.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Auf den ersten Blick macht eine solche Umstellung natürlich Sinn, man spart sich Lizenzkosten für die MS-Produkte.......da war es dann aber auch.
Ich werde jetzt ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, daher nur kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich bin System- und Netzwerkadmin einer mittleren Behörde, um genau zu sein eines Landkreises....ich bilde mir daher ein, bezüglich dieses Themas, ein wenig mehr zu wissen.
Wenn man die IT-Kosten einer Behörde aufstellt, kann man erstmal davon ausgehen dass in einer Microsoft-Umgebung die entsprechenden Lizenzen teuer sind, aber doch nur einen kleinen Teil der Gesamtkosten ausmachen.

1.
Das fängt beim Personalschüssel an, auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Arbeitsplätzen kommt eine gewisse Anzahl von Admins (für Server, Infrastruktur, Datenbanken, Installationen/Einrichtung Fachprogramme) und Systemern (Sachbearbeiter des Fachamtes zur IT-Unterstützung der Mitarbeiter).
Diese Anzahl schwankt ein wenig, aber es gibt Studien/Statistiken von Bund und Ländern an die man sich halten muss. Um es kurz zu machen über den Daumen gepeilt, kommen auf 50-80 Arbeitsplätze eine IT-Kraft, sprich bei uns 680 Arbeitsplätze = 12 IT's (Zusammengesetzt aus Admins und Systemern)
Bei der Stadt München ist diese Anzahl ein "wenig" höher, der Stand vor 12 Monaten war dass auf knapp 14000 Arbeitsplätze ca. 1000 ITs kommen. Das sind natürlich nicht alles Administratoren sondern eine Vielzahl von Systembetreuern. Aber das Verhältnis zeigt schon recht deutlich, dass eine solche Umstellung ein immenser personeller Kraftakt ist.
Warum erläutere ich jetzt.

2.
Das fängt bei gewöhnlichem Kleinkram an, der aber sehr viel Zeit kostet.
Eine Stadt hat Aufgabengebiete die in ihrer Eigenverantwortung liegen, z.B.: Einwohnermeldeamt.....ist aber auch Dienstleister für übergeordnete Behörden (Land und Bund) z.b.: für Sozialhilfe.
Behörden kommunizieren untereinander sehr rege, das fängt schon mit Statistiken an, die ständig "von oben" gefordert werden.
Ablauf: München bekommt eine Mail vom Bund mit angehängter Excel-Statistik, natürlich beinhaltet diese eine Vielzahl von Makros.
Ergebnis ist, dass die Stadt München diese Datei nicht ohne weiteres bearbeiten kann, also sind die Systemer gefragt die Daten so aufzubereiten das der Sachbearbeiter diese bearbeiten kann.
Wenn er damit fertig ist, sind die Systemer wieder daran das ganze Spiel rückgängig zu machen. Weil der Bund (übergeordnet) nur zu Ihrem System kompatible Daten verwendet.

3.
Ich habe hier öfter gelesen, "wenn Fachprogramm x,y nicht kompatibel ist, dann nimmt man einfach z....!"
Ja vom Grundsatz richtig, wenn man Programm Z nimmt muss es aber nicht heißen dass es besser oder günstiger ist......Einzelfalllösungen sind immer/oft teurer und neues Programm heißt immer auch Schulung.
Und es gibt noch ein anderes Problem, es gibt Anwendungsbereiche da gibt es NUR Programm X! Wie du das in deiner Infrastruktur zum Laufen bekommst ist deine Sache.
Auch sind längst nicht alle Programme virtualisierbar, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung schonmal sagen.
Außer dem kann es vorkommen das Programme vom Bund oder Land vorgegeben werden, wenn dieses Programm nicht kompatibel ist heißt es etwa Pech gehabt ODER die Softwarefirma sagt: "wir können Ihnen eine Schnittstelle anbieten" "die sehr teuer ist."

Warauf ich hinaus will?
Die Microsoft Lizenzen sind im ersten Ansatz nicht ganz billig, machen aber einen sehr geringen Teil der Gesamtkosten aus.
Ihr würdet nicht glauben was alleine eine Netzinfrastruktur, ein/mehrere Rechenzentrum, Telefonanlage kostet.
Die Fachprogramme die man haben MUSS kosten ein unfassbares Geld.
Selbst Kleinkram kann teuer sein....z.B.: ein Farb-tinten-strahldrucker (Wert 30€ standard HP) kostet für die Ausländerbehörde *700€*, warum fragt ihr? Ganz einfach: Der Drucker muss von der Bundesdruckerei zertifiziert sein , davon gibt es aber nur 2-3 Modelle die alle das Gleiche kosten.

Fazit ist, wenn nicht wenigstens auch die oberen Behörden mitmachen bringt eine solche Umstellung nur eines --> mehr Arbeit!

Grüße.........und wer noch mehr wissen will PN^^


----------



## e4syyy (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

KOSTENERSPARNIS???? JAAAA aber nur auf den ersten Blick!


Hier wurden keine Kosten gespart, sondern Steuergelder verbrannt für sinnlosen mist. Es wäre billiger und besser gewesen man wäre weiterhin auf Windows gefahren!
Die verantwortlichen Politiker rücken sich nun für Wählerstimmen auf Kosten der Bürger mit einem Ersparnis von 10 mio ins Richtige licht, aber das für ein Ersparnis von 10 mio rund 20 mio verballert werden müssen sagt keiner. Dazu kommen noch die vielen Arbeitsstunden der Mitarbeiter, die sich nun in ein einfach schlechtes Linux einarbeiten müssen. Mein Freund aus der Stadtverwaltung München ist nur am fluchen!

Eins der vielen Beispiele, warum unsere Politiker alle abgesetzt gehören. Es geht ihnen nur um Wählerstimmen um sich weiter ihre taschen vollzumachen. Sieht man ja wer bei der neuen Regierung Ministerplätze bekommen hat. Kein Fachwissen (haben Politiker überhaupt von etwas ahnung?) aber nun Chef von einer Umweltbehörte oder Verteidigungsminister.


----------



## Payne6t6 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Hab nen Freund der bei der Stadt München arbeitet: Die Großzahl der Leute (in der Umgebung meines Freundes) fluchen drüber. Die Einarbeitungskosten liegen m.M. nach deutlich über den Kosten für ein neues Windows... Eine Schulung für Linux die den ganzen Tag dauert (und das ist das abspolute Minimun - hier werden noch nicht die neuen Tools wie OpenOffice etc. behandelt!) kostet i.d.R. deutlich mehr als eine Windowslizenz. Solange wir hier nur über 0815 Tools reden, ensteht auch kein großer Aufwand für die IT. Lotus Notes auf Win XP oder Win 7, da ändert sich nicht viel, genauso wie mit Word.
Die Mannstärke der IT Abeilung muss auch verdoppelt werden, da Linux kein OS für Leute ist, die sich nicht mit PCs auskennen wollen. Beamte und Linux, das passt zusammen wie NPD und die Linke...


----------



## Octabus (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Kann schon sein, dass es vorerst teurer kommt, aber das Einlassen auf die Vendor-Lock-In-Politik von Microsoft und das derzeitige Monopol lassen gar keine positiven Änderungen für die Zukunft offen. Die hohen Umstiegskosten, die bei einem Umstieg entstehen können, gibt es aus genau diesem Grund. Würden die erst heute umsteigen, würde es noch einmal viel teurer kommen. Da dann doch besser so bald wie möglich ausbrechen.


----------



## Polyethylen (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Und nur deswegen auf irgendwelche halbgaren Programme umsteigen, obwohl die Mitarbeiter vorher produktiv mit den ach so schlimmen MS-Produkten gearbeitet haben? Anscheinend sind nicht alle mit dem "super-duper-Open-Source"-Programmen zufrieden


----------



## Octabus (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, auf welche Programme du dich beziehst, aber ich würde LibreOffice keineswegs als halbgar bezeichnen.

Weiters möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich aus einem anderen Lager komme. Ich sage ja nicht, dass freie Software automatisch technisch ausgereifter ist, was die Open-Source-Verfechter gerne behaupten.
Siehe: When Free Software Isn't (Practically) Better - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation


----------



## Polyethylen (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Ich musste in der Schule gezwungenermaßen mit OpenOffice arbeiten, und das war grausam. Das machte nie das, was ich wollte.  War froh, zuhause mit MS Office 2010 weiterarbeiten zu können
LibreOffice konnte ich in der 10. nur kurz antesten, da haben wir nicht mehr so viel mit gemacht, da ich jetzt in der 11. statt Informatik den Fv GK Wasser mache. 
Da weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob die da diese Probleme ausgemerzt haben. Mit Word habe ich diese Probleme jedenfalls nie gehabt. Außerdem gefällt mir persönlich (gut, das sieht bestimmt jeder anders) die Ribbon-Oberfläche in MS 2010 besser und übersichtlicher (--> produktiveres arbeiten).


----------



## _Aurora_ (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Hoffentlich lernen noch mehr dazu, nicht nur die Stadtverwaltung von München, Games wird es in Zukunft auch mehr geben für Linux.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Octabus schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, auf welche Programme du dich beziehst, aber ich würde LibreOffice keineswegs als halbgar bezeichnen.
> 
> Weiters möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich aus einem anderen Lager komme. Ich sage ja nicht, dass freie Software automatisch technisch ausgereifter ist, was die Open-Source-Verfechter gerne behaupten.
> Siehe: When Free Software Isn't (Practically) Better - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation



Gibt halt viele die nicht auf MS Exchangeserver , SharePoint und Outlook verzichten wollen - obwohl es auch dafür viele Alternativen gibt.


----------



## MyArt (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Nö. Bankensoftware = Datenbank, klarer Fall von ist-so. Natürlich läuft das ganze auf einem echten DBS. Also Daten, Struktur, Frontend getrennt. Ich müßte also nur das Frontend anfassen. Ist trivial und schnell gemacht. Die Server lass ich so, wie sie sind. Würden nur Wahnsinnige anders machen


 
Da kennt sich jemand aber aus  Doof nur das ich mit 2 großen Bankensoftwaren zu tun habe und beide zwar eine Datenbank auf einen WINDOWS-Server haben aber diese nur mit Clients von Windows-PCs bedient werden kann 

Anpassungen und Neuentwicklungen machen die Banken für die jetzt 2% Linux-User sicherlich gern...
Sorry aber die Banken sind da weit weniger offen in Bezug auf solche Dinge als vlt. allgemein angenommen.

Kostet ja alles nichts, ist ja Linux. Da kosten Programmierungen bekanntlicher weise 0€ die Stunde.




Aloha84 hat es aber sehr schön beschrieben!


----------



## JimSim3 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



Travel schrieb:


> Da kennt sich jemand aber aus  Doof nur das ich mit 2 großen Bankensoftwaren zu tun habe und bei zwar eine Datenbank haben aber diese nur mit Clients von Windows-PCs bedient werden kann
> 
> Anpassungen und Neuentwicklungen machen die Banken für die jetzt 2% Linux-User sicherlich gern...
> Sorry aber die Banken sind da weit weniger offen in Bezug auf solche Dinge als vlt. allgemein angenommen.
> ...



Also wenn er Bankensoftware "trivial" findet und das "schnell gemacht" ist bei ihm, würde ich ihn sofort einstellen. Kostet ja nichts. 

Oder... eh... Ne, ich glaub ich würde ihn sofort wieder vor die Tür setzen weil da garantiert nichts Compliance konformes bei rauskommt und die Kosten die durch "schnell gemacht" entstehen selbst bei 0€ Stundenlohn viel zu groß sind.


----------



## Memphys (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> die armen mitarbeiter ^^


 
Die arme IT-Abteilung...


----------



## AnthraX (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Wenn es funktioniert und es keinerlei formatierungsprobleme zu dem MS Office standard gibt, wieso nicht?


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Also wenn er Bankensoftware "trivial" findet und das "schnell gemacht" ist bei ihm, würde ich ihn sofort einstellen. Kostet ja nichts.
> 
> Oder... eh... Ne, ich glaub ich würde ihn sofort wieder vor die Tür setzen weil da garantiert nichts Compliance konformes bei rauskommt und die Kosten die durch "schnell gemacht" entstehen selbst bei 0€ Stundenlohn viel zu groß sind.


 Er sagte nicht "Bankingsoftware ist trival und schnell gemacht", sondern das Frontend ist bei richtiger Umsetzung des ganzen schnell und trival neu gemacht. Und das stimmt auch. Eigentlich muss man nur die GUI neu schreiben, die Steuerung und die Datenhaltung bleiben wie sie sind.
Das ist auch der Sinn solch eines 3-Schichten-Modells. Man kann es einfach auf verschiedene Systeme portieren.


BTW kaum zu glauben, das man als Stadt vom Bund seine Dokumente nicht in einem freien Format bekommt. (Wozu braucht man die NSA eigentlich, wenn sämtliche Dokumente sowieso direkt mit MS gesynct werden können?)
Tja, wer sich auf proprietären Mist von MS einlässt, bindet sich mit der Zeit immer stärker daran. Zum Glück steigt wenigstens München jetzt um. Würde mit der Zeit nur noch schwerer werden.


----------



## MyArt (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



john201050 schrieb:


> Er sagte nicht "Bankingsoftware ist trival und schnell gemacht", sondern das Frontend ist bei richtiger Umsetzung des ganzen schnell und trival neu gemacht. Und das stimmt auch. Eigentlich muss man nur die GUI neu schreiben, die Steuerung und die Datenhaltung bleiben wie sie sind.
> Das ist auch der Sinn solch eines 3-Schichten-Modells. Man kann es einfach auf verschiedene Systeme portieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Das macht sich ja quasi von selbst oder was?
Bei Windows ist schon alles vorhanden


----------



## JimSim3 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



john201050 schrieb:


> Er sagte nicht "Bankingsoftware ist trival und schnell gemacht", sondern das Frontend ist bei richtiger Umsetzung des ganzen schnell und trival neu gemacht. Und das stimmt auch. Eigentlich muss man nur die GUI neu schreiben, die Steuerung und die Datenhaltung bleiben wie sie sind.
> Das ist auch der Sinn solch eines 3-Schichten-Modells. Man kann es einfach auf verschiedene Systeme portieren.


 
Ne, im Prinzip hat er recht, und auch du. Nur was dann? Wenn du das Frontend "trivial und schnell" neu gemacht hast, kann die so nicht in der Behörde eingesetzt werden. Dazu muss sie auch erstmal wieder VOLLSTÄNDIG dokumentiert, getestet und evaluiert werden. Und wenn man das gemacht hat, muss die Behörde das ganze VOLLSTÄNDIG dokumentieren, testen und evaluieren.... So wird aus "trivial und schnell gemacht" ganz schnell nen Projektteam und nen Monate dauernder Prozess... Und das kostet kostet kostet. Und das für eine einzige Stadt zu machen? Äußerst unattraktiv...

EDIT: Und was den anderen Punkt angeht... Tja, warum wird das so gemacht? Wer weiß. Bei den meisten Firmen stehen Server rum, da weiß keiner wofür die gut sind, wenn du sie aber vom Netz nimmst funktionieren in den Filialen auf der ganzen Welt auf einmal keine Fenster mehr... Fakt ist, es ist so. Und das zu ändern ist einfach nen gigantischer Aufwand, das rechnet sich auf eine 4-Jahres Wahlperiode nicht...


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

den mitarbeitern wird das sowieso egal sein wegen der umstellung . hier im saarland daddeln die noch mit windows xp rum . jedes smartphone ist schneller und ausgereifter .
wenn ich die verosteten rechner auf dem boden sehe bekomm ich tränen .

die sind bestimmt alle dankbar für einen neuen PC .  alleine diese alten dicken weissen tastaturen wo schon das plastik total ausgelutscht ist 

da sind richtige einkerbungen im plastik . 

Fazit : eine umstellung würde da gerne jeder in kauf nehmen  

kollege dort hatte mich mal gefragt ob man da was ändern kann  (Polizei)

meine antwort : ich auf jedenfall nicht . das muss deine verwaltung machen . Bevor die mir noch irgendeine anzeige aufdrücken ,weil ich die Polizeistelle Pimpe


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> wenn ich die verosteten rechner auf dem boden sehe bekomm ich tränen .
> 
> die sind bestimmt alle dankbar für einen neuen PC .


 Naja. Wenn man einen guten Server hat braucht man keine neue PC Hardware. Da würden auch alte Rechner reichen und man macht aus ihnen einen Thin Client, so das diese nur als Verbindung zum Hauptserver dienen und der Server macht die ganze Arbeit. So könnte man auch einiges an Geld sparen und flüssig arbeiten.


----------



## v4nity (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Heidefetz kein wunder was die an Kohle haben.


----------



## PanikGOW (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Stadt München migriert erfolgreich 14.800 PCs zu Linux*

Gute Sache.


----------

